# FluffyAudio - Spaghetti Western - RELEASED! Intro price at 189 $ / € instead of 249 $ / €



## paoling (Mar 25, 2020)

Spaghetti Western is OUT NOW!








Here are a few of the demos for this library. Also we think that this library may be a really interesting option for anyone who is just interested in a few of these instruments. Maybe you need a very good sounding solo trumpet, a very nice whistler or an incredible Opera Singer. There's a little of Venice Modern Strings, a little of Dominus, so I think it is a nice collection different instruments.

Each of these has a special place in my heart, so instead of posting them into a playlist here are with a description:

*Spaghetti Eastern* is done by our incredibly talented Simone Mor. Not only he's an amazing poly-instrumentalist but he also discovered the art of working with MIDI a year ago. Nevertheless he mademy favourite demos for Venice Modern Strings, Dominus Choir Pro and here with Spaghetti Western.
With this demo, which was the first demo done with the library I specifically asked him to do a piece with almost all the instruments in the library. Everything you hear here is the Spaghetti Western:


*Morriconiana *is made by our friend and long time collaborator Riccardo Barba (the one playing in our Scoring Piano video). I think he captured the style and the language of Ennio in a very poetic way and I think that his demo highlights the strengths of the Opera Singer in the library. Jimin Oh, the performer, has been one of the most incredible and talented performers we have ever recorded. The only instrument not included into Spaghetti here is the Harpsichord from Rinascimento, which is doubled with the Glockenspiel included in the library.


*Cacti and Coyotes* is made by the incredibly talented Mattia Chiappa, who is also a user here in vi-control. While all the other demos have a sort of retro-feel and they inherit by the simply but beautiful language of Ennio Morricone, I think that this demo shows what Western Music would be today. It's a modern approach to Western Music and it clearly shows the skill of Mattia in tackling this genre.


*Cowboy Treetop* is made by our own fluffy Matteo Melchiori. Matteo is a talented guitar player and drummer and, as a fan of Morricone's music, he has been greatly involved with this library. This demo has very different moment, like a journey through the western lands.



Spaghetti Western is OUT NOW
Intro price at 189 $ / € instead of 249 $ / €
till April 15th


Buying Spaghetti Western now grants a discount towards AudioThing Reels, which is an amazing combo to create vintage sounding tracks!


More info here:








Spaghetti Western


Visit the post for more.




www.fluffyaudio.com


----------



## paularthur (Mar 25, 2020)

This is awesome.


----------



## Haakond (Mar 25, 2020)

Awesome! The trailer sounds so good!


----------



## Haakond (Mar 25, 2020)

Did you record the vocals separate? Or are they included?


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 25, 2020)

A much requested library from users from around the world since decades. I believe this is probably the very first library dedicated to this type of music. Much appreciated !


----------



## TGV (Mar 25, 2020)

Do you happen to have a neighbor called Ennio?


----------



## M0rdechai (Mar 25, 2020)

love the not so subtle references 

sounds awesome


----------



## MauroPantin (Mar 25, 2020)

You have my attention


----------



## Strezov (Mar 25, 2020)

awesome!


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 25, 2020)

Want!


----------



## Drundfunk (Mar 25, 2020)

The first and only time so far I had to write a track like this was like one week ago.....This would have been really helpful.......


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 25, 2020)

Now THAT is how you do a teaser


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 25, 2020)

Niah2 said:


> I believe this is probably the very first library dedicated to this type of music.


Grindhouse from Big Fish Audio has some spaghetti Western sounds along with several other B movie genres.


----------



## re-peat (Mar 25, 2020)

Great idea and I'm sure the library will contain lots of useful and excellent stuff — as Fluffy's invariably do — but can I say that I find the music for the teaser really quite bad? Awful, even. Sounds like the music for a "My Little Pony"-version of a spaghetti western to me. Something silly and stupid for children.
Classic spaghetti western music has darkness, tension and conflict, it reeks of testosterone, sin and impending doom, it is sweaty and dirty ... and it also sounds pungent and acerbic. It celebrates uglyness. (The title music of "My Name Is Nobody" is an exception, but that music, not Morricone's best, can hardly be called typical or representative of the genre.)
The music for this teaser however has — besides a rather weak tune, very sloppy programming, unfunny attempts at humour and a poor mix —, an almost cartoonish, lightweight sunny-ness to it, turning the thing into a silly spoof. There's not slightest suggestion of man's "dark passenger" here, which is so characteristic of (and essential for) the style. Way too much Terence Hill, far too little Lee Van Cleef.
Very strange choice, if you don't me saying so. Entirely unconvincing electric guitar solo as well.

__


----------



## Saxer (Mar 25, 2020)

Does it include a clean baritone guitar?


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 25, 2020)

re-peat is back  That does not mean that his comment does not include more than a spark of truth. But the comment is probably not so appropriate in the commercial announcement?


----------



## TGV (Mar 26, 2020)

re-peat said:


> Classic spaghetti western music has darkness, tension and conflict, it reeks of testosterone, sin and impending doom, it is sweaty and dirty ...


You may like (spaghetti) westerns, but it's a cheesy genre. Miffy Goes to the Zoo surpasses it in darkness, tension and conflict. All this trailer does is illustrate what it sounds like. I don't think it was intended as an Oscar wannabe.

Lighten up, Piet.


----------



## Wolf68 (Mar 26, 2020)

...ah...I see...it will be a tool to do lush morricone string melodies!


----------



## re-peat (Mar 26, 2020)

TGV said:


> You may like (spaghetti) westerns, but it's a cheesy genre.



I don't like spaghetti westerns _at all_, T. Excruciatingly boring movies, every last one of them. But ... it's not a cheesy genre at all, quite the contrary. During the decades these movies were released and popular, they were considered very raw, grim, brutal and ultra-violent. They've only become cheesy in hindsight, when looked at with 21st century eyes. Partly because they're so stylized and theatrical, because most of the acting is often ridiculously bad and because the cinematography is so very much of its day. (Apart from the bad acting, these are also the reasons why Tarantino finds so much inspiration in them.)

Which is why I'm also of the opinion that if you approach the genre, and I'm talking about the music now, with the idea that it's (supposed to be) cheesy, you're heading for complete failure. You can't do good spaghetti western music if you start the work in a "this must be cheesy" frame of mind. You have to take it seriously, very seriously, only then will it come out with just the right amount of fromage.

_


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 26, 2020)

I just thought it was a teaser, showing the various sounds that could be available to composers.
Similarly, I don't watch synth releases for example and feel the demo content is reflective of the product... or expect to hear this summers banger. They also normally just showcase the patches.


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 26, 2020)

This is a charming idea and a nice homage to that particular style. The overall sound presented in the trailer seems quite "authentic", except maybe for the guitars and drums, which perhaps stick out a bit with a more modern feel. But I think that a library such as this should be perceived with a healthy dose of humor and wit, rather than with a clinical approach - just like the movie genre itself.


----------



## rottoy (Mar 26, 2020)

I agree with re-peat's sentiment that true fromage is achieved by taking your venture seriously, with any unintentionally inherent hilarity growing organically from that point on.
That said, I think this sounds like a nice facsimile of that famous pasta cowboy sound.
Good luck with the release!


----------



## axb312 (Mar 26, 2020)

I too am disappointed with the trailer. Sounds were cheesy. Perhaps the lib itself will be great though...


----------



## Olfirf (Mar 26, 2020)

IMO spaghetti western music is mostly the perfect example of what simply cannot be achieved with samples. Be it a whistler, a guitar solo, the use of human voice or choir. Every aspect of it is so individual in its approach, trying to approximate it with samples could only give you an approximation of the real thing that lacks the true essence.

Of course, you could say that for samples in general and I increasingly find samples frustrating to use as the end product the more experience I gather. But for a genre like this it is even more true, as it does not only sonically go against the spirit!

This music requires no Virtuoso players, rather experimental adventurers. Pick up what ever instrument you can get access to and try unconventional stuff with it.

For example, a long time ago I was asked to produce some sound with electric guitar with that kind of spirit. First, I had an old guitar with rusty strings on to start with. Then, I played it with a coin instead of a pick. The exact notes were a matter of improvisation. This kind of spirit is required and it is also essential to keep reinventing, which is why it makes no sense to work with libraries.

What this library might work for is rather the quotation of Ennio’s work. As any samples, it will lack the soul of the music - painfully so in this context! But many quotations of Morricone in today’s film music actually do that. Also, if the banjo in this library is good and you happen to have no decent banjo, there you have your need for the library!


----------



## GtrString (Mar 26, 2020)

Sounds intriguing. I hope there will be some sounds pointing to contemporary spaghetti space westerns references as well, like Space Cowboys and Star Wars..


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 26, 2020)

well piet, you ARE a demo writer yourself - nothing a little dressing/mixing + the writing couldn't fix/ 

that said, in a MODERN context - it might be more often than not intentionally a little corny.


----------



## nolotrippen (Mar 26, 2020)

My wife might actually let me get this


----------



## GingerMaestro (Mar 26, 2020)

This is so cool...Love it ! @alexballmusic has done some AMAZING ! pastiche mockups..He would do a great review of this library. Thanks @paoling for giving us a ray of sunshine during these uncertain times.


----------



## paoling (Mar 26, 2020)

Hey guys! We just have fun! 

You'll maybe hear something soon that please your hear. Spaghetti Western has 28 instruments to play with. Among these we have a rather convincing solo trumpet with two kinds of legato and maybe the best opera singer ever sampled. More info soon!


----------



## Indefinable Audio (Mar 26, 2020)

This is definitely one to keep an eye on. Not really anything out there like this. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 26, 2020)

re-peat said:


> I don't like spaghetti westerns _at all_, T. Excruciatingly boring movies, every last one of them.
> _


Every last one of them? Them's fighting words, podner.  "Spaghetti Westerns" is just a (derogatory at first) term for westerns made by Italians. I don't think that "Once Upon a Time in the West" (Bertolucci is one of the writers) is a boring or bad movie. And it happens to have my very favorite score.

What people think of as "Spaghetti Western" music was invented by Ennio Morricone for Sergio Leone's 1964 film "A Fistful of Dollars," its two sequels, "For a Few Dollars More," and "The Good, the Bad, and The Ugly," and came to its ultimate in "Once Upon a Time in the West." There were Italian westerns before "A Fistful of Dollars," but it became a massive international hit, so it launched a lot of imitators, most of which weren't very good. Some of them were scored by Morricone, and most by his imitators. Leone respected Morricone so much that he had him write the scores in advance and he played the music on the set. 

So if you don't like this music, you simply don't like Morricone. So shoot me. 

You can't put Morricone's instruments into a library? Excuse me? An electric guitar? Strummed acoustic? Native American Flute? Tubular bells? Jaw Harp? A triangle? A trumpet? A harmonica? Choirs? Shouts? Female Operatic Solo? Whistling? Drums? An orchestra? (Yes, most of his "Dollars" themes eventually became orchestral, if they didn't start out that way.)

Just a tiny bit of respect for Maestro Morricone, please. 



I hope that you haters don't go to a Metallica concert, as they play "The Ecstasy of Gold" (2:40) every time before they start.






Finally, while there is dark gallows humor in most Spaghetti Westerns I've seen, there was also a jokey subgenre of comedies, as represented by the Trinity series, with Bud Spencer and Terence Hill.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 26, 2020)

If this doesn't grab you by your thing then I don't know what to say. 

Nothing wrong with making a fun, pastiche library at all. (I just watched Rango with my kid.) But trying to make the cue above w samples is about as impossible as trying to make Pet Sounds the same way.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m confused by the negative comments; not because they are with or without merit, but because the forum rules are quite clear and explicit:



“Mike Greene” said:


> Also, note that Commercial Announcements are a “safe zone” for the companies who post. Negative comments or discussion about competing libraries are not allowed.



Also, given where they are located geographically...you know...maybe cut them some slack and save the criticism for the Sample forum when the product drops?


----------



## re-peat (Mar 26, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> So if you don't like this music, you simply don't like Morricone.



*Frog*, I never said I didn’t like the music of spaghetti westerns, did I? I *loooooove* that music and Morricone is movie music composing royalty, as far as I’m concerned. One of the very, very few to which the word ‘genius’ applies in the fullness of its meaning. 

I only said I didn’t like the movies. (And there’s really no need to educate me on film history, thank you very much.)

And to *Zedcars*: you’ll find I never said anything negative about the library either. In fact, my very first sentence of my first post conveyed that I am pretty sure that, like all Fluffy libraries, it will contain plenty of useful and excellent stuff. It's the teaser's music I'm not wild about, that's all.

_


----------



## paoling (Mar 27, 2020)

Don't worry! I love Piet work and I agree that a few things in the teader music could have been better (the drum programming stands out the most to me). 

We have a few cool demos ready to listen, I'll post them soon. The idea of this library is to provide the most complete and sonically coherent palette of sounds heard in those soundtracks. This may be my favourite kind of project and like Rinascimento it is a chance to explore a particular style of music.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 27, 2020)

i dont worry for this library, for sure!
It will be great 

aaaah and i love spagetthi western, nothing better than these western!!!!
Mostly all of them...

i recently saw "True Grit" with John Wayne...What a boring movie!

But lets get back to music :-D


----------



## re-peat (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't know, Oliver. Everytime I watch a scene from a spaghetti western, I can't help thinking that the cameraman must have severe arthritis or some affliction anyway that prevents him from moving his camera at a decent speed. And those endless, endless, endless close-ups ... Sorry, but no.
There's only one other thing — besides the music — which I do like, and that is the composition and framing of the shots. Often really quite beautiful and powerful.

_


----------



## Oliver (Mar 27, 2020)

re-peat said:


> I don't know, Oliver. Everytime I watch a scene from a spaghetti western, I can't help thinking that the cameraman must have severe arthritis or some affliction anyway that prevents him from moving his camera at a decent speed. And those endless, endless, endless close-ups ... Sorry, but no.
> There's only one other thing — besides the music — which I do like, and that is the composition and framing of the shots. Often really quite beautiful and powerful.
> 
> _



Of course everybody has its opinion, and thats good!
There are a several bunch of great USA Western too, which i adore!

but everything is indeed an opinion and taste related!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 27, 2020)

Everything I own by Fluffy Audio is superb. If I had the money I would buy it without needing to hear it, as I love this style of music and have faith in them.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 27, 2020)

re-peat said:


> I only said I didn’t like the movies. (And there’s really no need to educate me on film history, thank you very much.)
> 
> 
> 
> _



For me, they were movies I watched once and felt no need to ever watch again, except for Morricone's score. But even then, I prefer "The Untouchables."


----------



## paoling (Mar 27, 2020)

Ehi guys! I've updated the first post with 4 new demos and a link to the product page. The library will be out soon!


----------



## paoling (Mar 27, 2020)

Haakond said:


> Did you record the vocals separate? Or are they included?


The vocals here are recorded separate. But there are 2 female singers in the library and a choir of outlaws :D


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 27, 2020)

@paoling Are you willing to announce a price on this now?


----------



## paoling (Mar 27, 2020)

No :D 
But it will be really affordable. Especially for people who's not interested in the whole content of the library, but just a few of the included instruments.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 27, 2020)

Mixed with 'modern' elements - this sort of library can be SO useful beyond the obvious use / application. Count me in. (having said that I scored a Western 10 months go I really wish I had this). I love seeing releases that cover 'NEW GROUND'.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Mar 27, 2020)

I've never cared about the serious kind of western movies, but the demos remind me about films of *Bud Spencer and Terrence Hill*. I grew up with these films and still love them. Even I don't have a real need for a library like this, I think I am in if the price is alright. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Mar 27, 2020)

I see another developer has just announced a "junior" version of one of their more expensive libraries, at a much more affordable price. I think this is a great idea as you say @paoling, for those who either don't need or the content, or just want a taster before they buy the full version. Thanks for this, I think I'm in..


----------



## paoling (Mar 27, 2020)

There won't be any need for a Junior version. The price at release of Spaghetti Western will be a bit less than that.


----------



## KEM (Mar 27, 2020)

This is actually awesome!! Been wanting the Renaissance library for awhile now, gonna have to get both!!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 27, 2020)

re-peat said:


> I don't know, Oliver. Everytime I watch a scene from a spaghetti western, I can't help thinking that the cameraman must have severe arthritis or some affliction anyway that prevents him from moving his camera at a decent speed. And those endless, endless, endless close-ups ... Sorry, but no.
> There's only one other thing — besides the music — which I do like, and that is the composition and framing of the shots. Often really quite beautiful and powerful.
> 
> _



What do you think about Solaris or Meek's Cutoff or any Bela Tarr film then? I think I saw paint drying in some of those.


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 27, 2020)

paoling said:


> There won't be any need for a Junior version. The price at release of Spaghetti Western will be a bit less than that.


Really like the idea of this, I just thought it would be i possible to fit in all the weird noises and shouts. But the demo clearly shows all those elements in there. Bravo! I look forward to the walkthrough video. 

Personally I didn’t mind the cheesy demo, because it fufilled it’s purpose - show us what’s in the library. I’d really like to do a remix of it for you, as I think I could tighten up the style and add mystery with just a few tweaks. 

Thanks for coming up with this library so I didn’t have to. I’m imitating phrases of this music in films all the time (the genre has become a staple in the film editors temp music drives). I’m glad to have this as a new starting point.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 28, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> So if you don't like this music, you simply don't like Morricone. So shoot me.



sure, but he also did the complete opposite. The Mission is one of my all time favs.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 28, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> sure, but he also did the complete opposite. The Mission is one of my all time favs.


Agreed.

John Williams has hundreds of music credits. 
But if you don't like STAR WARS....


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 28, 2020)

Even I, who haven't done shit, have been asked multiple times to "do some of that Italian cowboy stuff." 




X-Bassist said:


> Really like the idea of this, I just thought it would be i possible to fit in all the weird noises and shouts. But the demo clearly shows all those elements in there. Bravo! I look forward to the walkthrough video.
> 
> Personally I didn’t mind the cheesy demo, because it fufilled it’s purpose - show us what’s in the library. I’d really like to do a remix of it for you, as I think I could tighten up the style and add mystery with just a few tweaks.
> 
> Thanks for coming up with this library so I didn’t have to. I’m imitating phrases of this music in films all the time (the genre has become a staple in the film editors temp music drives). I’m glad to have this as a new starting point.


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 28, 2020)

Soundhound said:


> Even I, who haven't done shit, have been asked multiple times to "do some of that Italian cowboy stuff."


I think nowadays it’s a standard request for dramas, mysteries, action, horror, and especially comedies - put it on any tense scene - instant gold.

Just heard a commercial while typing this, baratone guitar, whistling, BOOM instant recognition, even for young people who never heard the films. It’s so common it’s become ubiquitous.  The commercial only used it for a few notes (maybe 3 sec) but it worked like a charm, could be done easily by this library.

Sometimes for score you just need a few seconds or an underlying tone, you often don’t have to perfectly imitate an entire Morricone piece. This library could work great for tose simple moments. Thanks Fluffy


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 1, 2020)

Any update ?


----------



## ReelToLogic (Apr 1, 2020)

paoling said:


> No :D
> But it will be really affordable. Especially for people who's not interested in the whole content of the library, but just a few of the included instruments.



This is great to hear, because I'm in that exact situation. I already have RealiBanjo and RealiWhistle, Chris Hein's excellent harmonica, and other pieces that I don't need to duplicate. But parts of your new library are very interesting so if available a-la-carte or at an affordable enough price I'll be in!


----------



## AndyP (Apr 1, 2020)

I love this genre. As a child I liked westerns of all kinds, but it was the spaghetti westerns that brought in the mafia touch.

The dirt, the dust, 3-Finger-Joe and always a bottle of whiskey. Yihaa!

Make me an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## AndyP (Apr 1, 2020)

The review convinced me. A lot of good sounds that are also useful in other contexts. 
Actually I hadn't planned to buy one, but here I can't resist.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 1, 2020)

I am on a "no new libraries" kick, and I do have many of these sounds in other settings already, but I am seriously tempted, having everything in one place is attractive, and I have great confidence that Paolo will have sampled the instruments with a specific ear towards the genre, so if I can afford it out of petty cash I'll probably get it as well.

Thanks Paolo!!


----------



## paoling (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you so much guys!

I think that it's a library full of nice sounds. A few of them (the trumpet, the opera singer, guitar and drums, the jews harp and the harmonicas) are very cool. There's also a mini-version of Dominus and Venice Modern Strings in it.

A few of them I wish that we'd done better (like the english horn on top of all), but fortunately it's not a central element of the western genre.

In any case if you divide the intro price for the number of instruments included it's like 6.75 $ per instrument!

I'm updating the first post with the new video and info


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 1, 2020)

Loving the instruments. Plenty of them. Beautiful vocals, guitars, winds, percs etc.
I want this blues harmonica, this cornet.
Operatic voice. I want it !
Has the outlaw choir only shouts? I'm hearing choirs sustains in the demos. 
We will all go WEST !


----------



## paoling (Apr 1, 2020)

By the way I know that releasing something the 1st of April is a bad idea, but we had it ready :D

There's are vowels with legato from the male choir of Dominus at the loudest dynamic. We tried to sample me, Olmo, Simone and Matteo singing but it was terrible. But the Outlaw Choir's Words are us.

Here's the Outlaws Choir's Vowels:








110 - Male-Choir.wav


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## wst3 (Apr 1, 2020)

just goes to show that timing is everything! No sooner do I post...

First congrats on the release - it really is a cool library and a cool idea!

For now, not having a need for such a library I am going to have to pass, but I will gladly pay the regular price when I do need it.

Well done!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 1, 2020)

Are there any pattern presets for the banjo (like the strummed guitar)?


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 1, 2020)

Got it aswell! Awesome. :D

Though Pulse downloader is crashing for some reason. I am now "ignoring" the crash message and just let it download in the background. (Closing the crash message, closes pulse). First Pulse library I have this problem with.


----------



## AndyP (Apr 1, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Got it aswell! Awesome. :D
> 
> Though Pulse downloader is crashing for some reason. I am now "ignoring" the crash message and just let it download in the background. (Closing the crash message, closes pulse). First Pulse library I have this problem with.


The same here. But in the second attempt it worked and the download is now complete.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Apr 1, 2020)

I love Morricone. This is the approach and innovation that we need in libraries! Fluffy Audio you never disappoint! Amazing idea and library!


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 1, 2020)

paoling said:


> By the way I know that releasing something the 1st of April is a bad idea, but we had it ready :D
> 
> There's are vowels with legato from the male choir of Dominus at the loudest dynamic. We tried to sample me, Olmo, Simone and Matteo singing but it was terrible. But the Outlaw Choir's Words are us.
> 
> ...


Yeah ! Thank YOU !


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 1, 2020)

Some nice sounds, but also some weird stuff.

Sending you a PM!


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 1, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Some nice sounds, but also some weird stuff.


Sounds like what I hope for in a sample library.


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 1, 2020)

paoling said:


> By the way I know that releasing something the 1st of April is a bad idea, but we had it ready :D
> 
> There's are vowels with legato from the male choir of Dominus at the loudest dynamic. We tried to sample me, Olmo, Simone and Matteo singing but it was terrible. But the Outlaw Choir's Words are us.
> 
> ...


I really want this library JUST for the Outlaw Choir and the Forty-Niner Patches. I know to some they seem like afterthoughts, but to me it's the two patches I don't have which come in useful often.

Trouble is with the loss of income I haven't got the $. Any chance we could pay for those two patches? Would be a great demo idea for the library without giving away your more expensive patches. (wink, wink)  Thanks for a great library!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Apr 1, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Got it aswell! Awesome. :D
> 
> Though Pulse downloader is crashing for some reason. I am now "ignoring" the crash message and just let it download in the background. (Closing the crash message, closes pulse). First Pulse library I have this problem with.



Could you drop us an email and we can take a look for you?


----------



## Rob (Apr 1, 2020)

From the overview, I think that trumpets, soprano voice and guitars alone are well worth the price... nice job Paolo! And Olmo of course...


----------



## AndyP (Apr 2, 2020)

I haven't been able to test for that long, but my first run through the patches was a lot of fun.
Lots of great sounds and the price is a bargain!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 2, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> I’m confused by the negative comments; not because they are with or without merit, but because the forum rules are quite clear and explicit:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, given where they are located geographically...you know...maybe cut them some slack and save the criticism for the Sample forum when the product drops?



They said this rule will generally not be enforced unless a company asks them to and that some companies specifically ask them not to enforce it.


----------



## Zedcars (Apr 2, 2020)

Sapphire said:


> They said this rule will generally not be enforced unless a company asks them to and that some companies specifically ask them not to enforce it.


K. Didn’t know that. Thanks. 👍


----------



## blougui (Apr 2, 2020)

Very very nice !
Loved the overview !


----------



## Olmo (Apr 2, 2020)

Rob said:


> From the overview, I think that trumpets, soprano voice and guitars alone are well worth the price... nice job Paolo! And Olmo of course...


Thank you Roberto!
I do not write much on VI-control, but for this library I would like to give a little shout-out from the backline of FluffyAudio. This for saying that me, Matteo, Simone, Gabriela and all the people that collaborated in the making of Spaghetti Western, from our "workers side", all agree with the fact that rarely we had so much fun during sampling sessions. We really wish that the lightness of those days could be noticed in the recordings...


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 3, 2020)

Man...this product is awesome for the price... Everything shines.....wild wild west !
Love the strum engine....didn't know it was included. Very easy to use and strums very well. Bariton guitar : fabulous. Great vocals, winds , great trumpets.
The timpani has its own sound. Really good.
Thanks again.


----------



## SirkusPi (Apr 3, 2020)

Spaghetti Western looks absolutely incredible (and, knowing the quality of Fluffy Audio products generally, I have no question that it is). The price (especially sale price) is extremely fair too. 

The only problem is one of timing: while at one time it would have been an almost instant-purchase, I haven't bought any new music software in a month, and, regardless of how awesome I'm sure SW is, and how much fun I'm sure it would be, I just don't know if I'm comfortable parting with the relatively sizable (if entirely reasonable) price at this bizarre moment in time. I'm glad I have a decent amount of time to think about it before the promotional price ends.


----------



## Christoph18 (Apr 4, 2020)

Currently, I'm looking for a bundle for classic rock. I haven't found anything that really fits my intentions. Spaghetti Western in itself sounds amazing. Do you think it is possible to use the guitars, bass and maybe the drums for some 60s 70s classic rock sound aswell?


----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 4, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Are there any pattern presets for the banjo (like the strummed guitar)?


Banjo question bump


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 4, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Banjo question bump



I doubt there is, but it would be a huge bonus!


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 4, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I doubt there is, but it would be a huge bonus!


No there isn't but the 2 guitar patches have it. Very cool and realistic .


----------



## Monkberry (Apr 6, 2020)

This is definitely on my "to get" list. Nice job Fluffy! Great mix of fun sample content.


----------



## AndyP (Apr 6, 2020)

It's not really a western song, but I had a lot of fun.
Not yet mixed and the delays not yet fully adjusted. 
Except for the strings and the Woodblocks, it's all spaghetti western.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 7, 2020)

AndyP said:


> It's not really a western song, but I had a lot of fun.
> Not yet mixed and the delays not yet fully adjusted.
> Except for the strings and the Woodblocks, it's all spaghetti western.



Sounds great! What string library did you use?


----------



## AndyP (Apr 7, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Sounds great! What string library did you use?


Thanks a lot. 
I used the Con Moto strings. I tried the strings in the Spaghetti Western Library, but they were a bit too faded and dark.


----------



## SirkusPi (Apr 7, 2020)

Christoph18 said:


> Currently, I'm looking for a bundle for classic rock. I haven't found anything that really fits my intentions. Spaghetti Western in itself sounds amazing. Do you think it is possible to use the guitars, bass and maybe the drums for some 60s 70s classic rock sound aswell?



I’m wondering something similar. After much thought, I’ve concluded SW sounds incredible, but I’m never going to write music in the “spaghetti western” style, so there’s no point in buying it for that purpose. But I’m curious if the guitars, trumpets, whistles, etc. may be usable and useful in other style contexts. I suspect so, but welcome thoughts from anyone who already owns it.


----------



## AndyP (Apr 7, 2020)

SirkusPi said:


> But I’m curious if the guitars, trumpets, whistles, etc. may be usable and useful in other style contexts. I suspect so, but welcome thoughts from anyone who already owns it.


Definitely! The library is not limited to SW style.
Many instruments, especially the guitars, the bass, trumpets can be used wonderfully in other styles.


----------



## paoling (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello guys,
As usual Cory did a very nice job in showcasing all the instruments 
A few of the examples nicely put a smile on my face :D


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 16, 2020)

paoling said:


> Spaghetti Western is OUT NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wanted to pick this up before it went off intro. Great library, good time to send money to Italy and Fluffy.

Three suggestions for an update to SW:

First: Extended ranges on some of the instruments. With the Baritone Gutair, The winds, and The Brass it could be useful. For purists maybe mark the extended range with yellow keys and/or have a switch to turn it on/off.
**- what is the deal with the Piccolo trumpet? Should be higher on the keyboard. It's lower than the normal Trumpet.**

Second: Add a sample start where you have phrases, helpful on Forty-niner.
Third: Output selectors per mic. That way we can use the extra mics but still have the direct line for outboard processing.

That's it. Really a nice library that will come in handy when I need instruments that are not as Pristine, yet have a lot of character. I hope to do a demo soon to test my skills.

Thanks for brightening my quarentine Paoling!


----------



## AndyP (Apr 16, 2020)

I support that. It would also be great for the trumpet, then it would be easier to play a polyphonic mariachi style with the polyphonic legato. 
It would also be very helpful to be able to set the release time.


----------



## galactic orange (Apr 16, 2020)

I bought it. Downloading now. What a great collection of sounds. I look forward to using them for all sorts of things. Thanks for making something special, Fluffy!


----------



## Haakond (Apr 16, 2020)

I ended up buying this one too. Great sounds, and a lot of cool, gritty stuff!


----------



## GingerMaestro (Apr 16, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Wanted to pick this up before it went off intro. Great library, good time to send money to Italy and Fluffy.
> 
> Three suggestions for an update to SW:
> 
> ...


Some of the sounds, in particular the trumpet, seem to be mapped at he wrong octave on my keyboard, which is a bit confusing. The piccolo trumpet (if in Bb) sounds a minor 7th higher than written, although that's kind of academic for the purposes of playing on a keyboard...

None the less, it's a great library and I'm having alot of fun writing for it right now...


----------



## Haakond (Apr 16, 2020)

I did a quick demo with some of the instruments. Only instruments from Spaghetti Western, all out-of-the-box


----------



## stixman (Apr 16, 2020)

On the fence, 50/50!


----------



## paoling (Apr 16, 2020)

Haakond said:


> I did a quick demo with some of the instruments. Only instruments from Spaghetti Western, all out-of-the-box



Beautiful work!

We are aware of a few issues, they are all fixable and we are planning to fix them ASAP.

I'm happy that you are having fun with the library! This is exactly what we wanted to achieve. Actually I love to do this "concept" libraries. It takes away a bit the stress of trying to make the single best instrument ever on the market and I love, as it happened in Rinascimento, to completely immerse for a period in a certain kind of unique music.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 17, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Wanted to pick this up before it went off intro. Great library, good time to send money to Italy and Fluffy.
> 
> Three suggestions for an update to SW:
> 
> ...


I haven't yet had too much time to explore this library, but I agree with each of these recommendations. I wish in general that libraries routinely added an easy way to stretch the range of instruments. Sometimes it's trivial to go into Kontakt in do it by hand and sometimes not, but I prefer the OT system where the GUI just lets you set the playable range and the stretched notes are marked in a different color.

So far I feel these instruments all have a tremendous amount of character.


----------



## Donny Grace (Apr 22, 2020)

Here's my out-of-the-box experience and experimentation with the instruments. Really loving this library. This is all Spaghetti Western and no additional FX except a comp/limiter to control the overall level. I'm a real baritone guitar fan and that alone was enough to lure me in. The Tele is done well also. Really *all* the instruments. I even actually *have* a baritone. But I can have the track done in the time it takes me to get mine tuned well enough to record. That's the beauty of well-sampled instruments. Great library. Thanks, Paolo, for making it happen.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Apr 22, 2020)

Bought it. Love it. My only regret is not having a strum patch for the banjo. 
Grazie mille, ragazzi !


----------



## Donny Grace (Apr 22, 2020)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Bought it. Love it. My only regret is not having a strum patch for the banjo.
> Grazie mille, ragazzi !


To be honest, I found myself looking for that also. An arpeggio or roll pattern would also be useful.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Nov 26, 2020)

dgrace said:


> Here's my out-of-the-box experience and experimentation with the instruments. Really loving this library. This is all Spaghetti Western and no additional FX except a comp/limiter to control the overall level. I'm a real baritone guitar fan and that alone was enough to lure me in. The Tele is done well also. Really *all* the instruments. I even actually *have* a baritone. But I can have the track done in the time it takes me to get mine tuned well enough to record. That's the beauty of well-sampled instruments. Great library. Thanks, Paolo, for making it happen.




This is awesome. Great work. I love baritones as well, so that’s really the instrument that is drawing me to this collection.

Spaghetti Western is actually the only thing on my wishlist that has a decent sale this BF. I’m very much tempted to pick this up (Man I’m bummer that Spitfire didn’t do a decent sale on BHCT!).

I’m wondering how versatile people are finding this now that it’s been out for a while. I like the idea of combining it with the Grindhouse library to do some trashy 60s-70s sounding stuff. I think it might also be fun to try to combine it with Swing/Swing More. Yeah, I’ve convinced myself I need it.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 26, 2020)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> . I think it might also be fun to try to combine it with Swing/Swing More. Yeah, I’ve convinced myself I need it.


When I did a Morricone-ish track I used the whistlers and the harmonica from the Swing series.


----------



## _Adam_ (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm VERY interested in this library. I love Morricone's work on the spaghetti westerns. The thing that is making me hesitate to pull the trigger (pun intended) is that every demo I've heard that was made with this library is whimsical.

I don't know if this is because that's what the creators want to convey, or if it's because--(and this is what's making me hesitate)--this library CAN'T do the suspenseful, tense type of music that the spaghetti western movies are famous for.

Any thoughts from those who own this library?

Thanks


----------



## versko19 (Jun 30, 2021)

_Adam_ said:


> I'm VERY interested in this library. I love Morricone's work on the spaghetti westerns. The thing that is making me hesitate to pull the trigger (pun intended) is that every demo I've heard that was made with this library is whimsical.
> 
> I don't know if this is because that's what the creators want to convey, or if it's because--(and this is what's making me hesitate)--this library CAN'T do the suspenseful, tense type of music that the spaghetti western movies are famous for.
> 
> ...


As an owner of this library, it can definitely do suspenseful. I ended up using a decent amount of it for a trailer brief. There is a ton of content within the library that from my perspective could certainly cover the majority of your western needs. I used the harmonica, bass, and electric baritone guitar as well as some of the perc taps from the acoustic guitar patch. The electric baritone guitar is a particular favourite of mine.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 30, 2021)

versko19 said:


> The electric baritone guitar is a particular favourite of mine.


It's beautiful. I love it.


----------



## _Adam_ (Jul 2, 2021)

Well, I purchased the library and now i'm trying to do a mock up of "Ecstasy of Gold"


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 2, 2021)

_Adam_ said:


> Well, I purchased the library and now i'm trying to do a mock up of "Ecstasy of Gold"


One of the very best pieces of film music ever composed.


----------

